# AGA 2007 Aquascaping Contest results are now online



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

The AGA 2007 Aquascaping Contest results are now online. Go have a look for some inspiration! http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

My lord the best in show is insane!!!
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=5


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

chompy said:


> My lord the best in show is insane!!!
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=5


Indeed it is. I was at my parents house for dinner and thought I would check the AGA site to see if they were finished the judging. I was accused of drooling on the keyboard while looking at that tank!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I honestly believe this is the coolest tank of this year's AGA contest: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=20
I just LOVE IT!!!


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

ozi said:


> I honestly believe this is the coolest tank of this year's AGA contest: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=20
> I just LOVE IT!!!


Like the comments from the judges, I think people will either love or hate this tank. I can appreciate the techniques the aquascaper used, but I find it has a little too much of an artificial feel. But that is just me


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

The tanks just keeps getting better and better year after year. lol the winners from ADA contest joined this one too and won lol.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know, I was disapointed with the best of show tank. I don't find it all that appealing for some reason. I guess it's because I am seeing too much empty driftwood sticking out. It's also not is a natural formation, too artifical, not all the driftwood match, mis-match of plants from right to left ... I just dont' know, I can go on ranting about the things I don't like about this tank ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

